# SICK of Pets at Home...



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

For billions of reasons, urgh!

Anyway, my rabbits are currently on PAH hay for bedding and PAH rabbit pellets. Does anyone have any recommendations for rabbit food that I can get from Zooplus? I dont know of any small petstores in York where I am currenyl, we had one but it shut as soon as the big PAH opened  Is JR Farm rabbit food good?

Martha x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi, I'm in York and get Excel, hay and straw from Caboodle (in Foxwood) and Acomb Pets do the same. There is also Foss Feeds, a bigger pet shop out at Acaster Malbis. There's a fruit and veg shop in Woodthorpe that sells hay and straw too.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Brilliant! I will look those up, Ive had no luck since peejays shut down


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Cool - Foss Feeds has a good website. Ah, I remember Peejays in Layerthorpe? New Earswick had a good pet shop a few years ago too.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Yep! It was good in some ways, not so good in other but I tend to find fault in all pet places! Will have to check out foss feeds.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i refuse to go in PAH on principle, they are wrong on so many levels, do you have any horse shops near you? if so you could maybe get them to order in A+P rabbit food for you, it is the best food by far


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Yep! It was good in some ways, not so good in other but I tend to find fault in all pet places! Will have to check out foss feeds.


Yes, you can easily find fault with all pet shops, I agree!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

please DONT use zooplus!!!! i got such a **** response when I asked them why NONE of their huutches meet RSPCA standards!!!! 

and I got a really good email from petplanet who have also added some new hutches 

excel pellets are great, and most hay bales form your local equine shops work out really good value, some even sell excel


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Did u try a alternative petshop in York area?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

jemma_79 said:


> Did u try a alternative petshop in York area?


I am getting some AnP from a little shop in Murton. I havent needed much else recently, I did have to rush to PAH for hay as I had none and just picked up a bunny on the river and needed some bedding. Im so bad  I did scowl at them lots when I was in there if that helps  It was late and nowhere else was open


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I am getting some AnP from a little shop in Murton. I havent needed much else recently, I did have to rush to PAH for hay as I had none and just picked up a bunny on the river and needed some bedding. Im so bad  I did scowl at them lots when I was in there if that helps  It was late and nowhere else was open


Sometimes I have to go there when nowhere else is open - can't believe York has two and so many smaller pet shops have closed sadly.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I bought pah hay a while back when I'd ran out. Ok for bedding but not much else. He won't eat it anyway


----------

